# Can't get new keyless entry fob to program.



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

I have a '96 200sx SE-R and I lost the original factory keyless entry fob. I've bought two used KOBUTA2T key fobs from ebay, put new batteries in them, and programmed them according to the FSM instructions. I lock the doors, get inside, close them, stick the key in until the lights flash, then turn the key to ACC and press the lock button on the remote. No joy. Did I get two bad remotes, or do are they the wrong kind, or am I do something wrong? 

Thanks a lot!

Ken


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

MPK said:


> I have a '96 200sx SE-R and I lost the original factory keyless entry fob. I've bought two used KOBUTA2T key fobs from ebay, put new batteries in them, and programmed them according to the FSM instructions. I lock the doors, get inside, close them, stick the key in until the lights flash, then turn the key to ACC and press the lock button on the remote. No joy. Did I get two bad remotes, or do are they the wrong kind, or am I do something wrong?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Ken Dauer



Sounds like you're doing it right. At the final step when you press the remote to lock do the parking lights flash again?

Here's what I did for mine you should try the same. Do everything like before... once your all done manually unlock the driver door. Get out the car and close the door....

Now try it!

It should work now. 
Good luck


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> Sounds like you're doing it right. At the final step when you press the remote to lock do the parking lights flash again?
> 
> Here's what I did for mine you should try the same. Do everything like before... once your all done manually unlock the driver door. Get out the car and close the door....
> 
> ...


No, the lights do not flash again. When are you saying I should unlock my driver's door? After the lights flash, I turn the key and press the unlock button, or before?


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

get in your car first, lock doors, then proceed


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

It's still not working, I can't seem to figure this out. KOBUTA2T is the right FCC code, correct?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

the lights should flash after you hit the lock button on the remotes, if they dont, something is wrong...


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> the lights should flash after you hit the lock button on the remotes, if they dont, something is wrong...


Nope, no light flashing after pressing the lock button on either remote. I've done this 20+ times, the codes always clear, I put the key in, turn it to ACC and hit the lock button. No joy. I believe my system should work as I used to have remote that did work, but it's been lost. KOBUTA2T is the correct FCC code for a '96, right?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

MPK said:


> Nope, no light flashing after pressing the lock button on either remote. I've done this 20+ times, the codes always clear, I put the key in, turn it to ACC and hit the lock button. No joy. I believe my system should work as I used to have remote that did work, but it's been lost. KOBUTA2T is the correct FCC code for a '96, right?


When I was at the dealer and they were programming mine, I beleive they turned the key in the ignition like ten times before pressing the button on the remote. IIRC.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

tkvtec said:


> When I was at the dealer and they were programming mine, I beleive they turned the key in the ignition like ten times before pressing the button on the remote. IIRC.


So put it in and take it out 6 times, then put it in, turn it to ACC and back 10 times?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

MPK said:


> So put it in and take it out 6 times, then put it in, turn it to ACC and back 10 times?


IIRC, it was either that or it was that he put it in and out that many times.
I just remember it being kind of odd the way he was inserting or turning the key. If you can wait, I'll be able to get more definite info for you later. My uncle runs a Nissan dealer and I can call there and find out.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

You're doing it right, but the remotes seem to have failed you. 

I was pelage with this same problem with one of my remotes.
I wish I could be of more help here. You may want to try the K0BUTA3T remote. That’s what I use.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> You're doing it right, but the remotes seem to have failed you.
> 
> I was pelage with this same problem with one of my remotes.
> I wish I could be of more help here. You may want to try the K0BUTA3T remote. That’s what I use.


What year is your 200sx SE-R?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

it says on the left, he has a 96 se-r


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

your doing everything right, if the light dont light up after hitting the buttons on the fob, your using the wrong remotes...

not sure about the FCC code, sorry i cant help more...


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

viprdude said:


> it says on the left, he has a 96 se-r


??? Here's his info beneath his avatar:

Join Date: May 2002
Location: Seattle, WA
Car: 93XE & 200SE-R
Posts: 436 

I didn't see a year for the 200sx SE-R, but I might be missing it.... I'm just curious, because the KOBUTA2T looks like my old remote, but I've heard some people use the KOBUTA3T (the FCC number is on the back of the remote BTW.) Perhaps a thread where everyone lists their make, model and FCC id would be a good referance.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

MPK said:


> ??? Here's his info beneath his avatar:
> 
> Join Date: May 2002
> Location: Seattle, WA
> ...



Sorry bout that... Mine is a 95 200sx SE-R. 

You can find the FCC ID's by just doing a search. The fact is not all remotes with the proper FCC ID's work. I can’t explain it. 
The same thing happened to me. I got a KOBUTA3T on e-bay and it didn't work. Later I tested a KOBUTA3T that my parents had. It had the same buttons but looks a little different. That one did work. So I just bought the same style KOBUTA3T key fob on e-bay and had no problems.

It sux I know, but what can you do.


----------

